# Lunch in Braga



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

If you live in or around Braga and would like to meet up with other expats there is a lunch arranged for Wednesday 10th. Nothing formal, just a gruop of people getting together for a chat . This is only the second lunch so don't worry that you won't know anyone; most people are in the same situation. If you want details, please let me know.


----------



## ldslabchick (Feb 19, 2008)

Ola Margaret and Dave... sorry I missed the lunch... will you be holding another one? My name is Amy and I recently moved to the Porto area... please let me know when the next luncheon will be.
Thanks Amy


Margaret and Dave said:


> If you live in or around Braga and would like to meet up with other expats there is a lunch arranged for Wednesday 10th. Nothing formal, just a gruop of people getting together for a chat . This is only the second lunch so don't worry that you won't know anyone; most people are in the same situation. If you want details, please let me know.


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

Hi Amy,

The next lunch is on Wednesday 8th at 1 00pm (next Wednesday). You will be very welcome. The restaurant is called A Ceia and it is in Braga itself. If you would like to come along, let me know how you will be travelling to Braga and I will let you know the easiest way to get to the restaurant. Hope to hear from you.
Best wishes

Margaret


----------

